# SW Michigan 1/32 Oval Racing?



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Any one have any interest in some 1/32 scale oval racing in the south west Michigan area? Box stock Nascar and scratch built cars? PM me or reply if you have any interest.


-- Elliot


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

What do you have in mind? How big of track? Sprints and modifieds too?


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

A guy I know that I raced 1/32 sports cars with has a small oval. Its too small for any commersal track cars. Artin 12 foot oval. We have both been trying to rally some guys together for some racing. And we dont have enough guys together to make any specalized classes, just start simple.

I know some modifieds and sprint cars would be somthing both of us would be interested in. There are another 5 guys still at large that I have raced with in the past that I cant seem to get in contact with. This is in the real eairly stages, we just need to get some people.

-- Elliot


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I could be game as long as it doesn't conflict with my HOSERS (HO Scale Electric Racing Soceity est. 1996) group. Love those pancakes. We race stk t-jets,JLTO, Magna-Traction ,X-Traction. Box stock and limited Super Stock. Keep me posted Tim :wave: PS I have a 9 foot oval in ninco and plan to route a 12x6 oval in the near future, with 4" lane spacing to run 1/24th modifieds. :freak: Have you been to Home Racing world forums? You could maybe pick up some racers there.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

There are some guys near Cassopolis that race HO oval. Sounds like nice people. But I dont know about HO cars and oval racing. I race HO too, I have been looking for more places to race T-jets.

Myself and 3 other guys founded KMCR a few years ago. The club is kind of splintered off now. It was fun while it lasted. After that I got interested in building old late models and super stocks. E-mail Dave at [email protected] and let him know who you are!

-- Elliot


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The guy in cassopolis is Randy Robbins he is part of the core of HOSERS. I have been racing with him since 97 we have a good group. MT Yoder of this forum is also a HOSERS. We drag race, oval race, road course. I am working on a pulling track and a tought truck track also. We race 4x4 monster truck at times also. We try and run Enduro at John Darrigans with lighted magna- tractions in Elkhart also. Craig is working on a portable drag strip also. Our next race is an oval at Randy's on the 21st you are more than welcome. We will be racing Stk T-jets, JLTO, Magna-traction Life like box stk and if we have time SS.


----------

